# BLD Questions



## dChan (Apr 6, 2007)

Am I right in saying that there are three main systems forBLD currently in use? E.g Pochmann, 3-Cycle, and McGaugh- with some variations of course. And what is the fastest time recorded for each of these methods? Are the main differences between them, basically that Pochmann solves individual stickers, McGaugh is a beginner's system, and 3-cycle is a more advanced and faster method?

Am I better of learning McGaugh and tehn evolving it intoa 3-cycle, or should I stick to learning the 3-cycle like I currently am doing?

Thanks,
dChan


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 7, 2007)

The list as I understand it:
McGaugh: Beginners-method (I don't know anything about this, but it seems commutator and cycle based. Can be expanded to cycles)
Cycles: edge-orientation, corner-orientation, corner-permutation, edge-permutation. Orientation can be done in random order and so can permutation. Basically you solve several pieces at the same time.
Pochmann: Edges, corners. A buffer-position is used to solve 1 piece at a time. Most people seem to learn this now because it requires less memo and setup moves are easier. Requires more moves than cycles though.
Pochmann M2: I don't know anything about this.
Direct solving: I don't know anything about this. It might not even be a complete method, but just a way of doing 1 step of another method.

I have not yet solved a cube blindfolded, so please correct me if I am wrong or incomplete.

I think that you would be better of learning 3-cycle and skip McGaugh if you already started learning it.


----------



## dbeyer (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes, AvGalen, correct, right, sure, uh huh. Anyway, those are basically all of the methods. Direct solving is basically commutators. Once you learn the concept, it's really easy to see for edges. However, corners are a little more difficult ...

I can solve the cube blindfolded with commutators (as shown by my 5x5 and 4x4 solves)

For the 3x3, I use 2-cycles. 2-cycles all fast algs to directly solve piece by piece. Fast, but long algs ... 

3-cycles are really easy, it's just the basics of commutators, but really you're orienting first. I feel it's a waste of time. Move count wise ... of course so is 2-cycles. 

Direct solving is the most effecient, yet it's the hardest to see and execute quickly ...

Take your pick!


----------

